# Datacolor Launches SpyderX Tool Kits for Digital Photographers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 18, 2019)

> *Press Release*
> *Lawrenceville, New Jersey, USA, June 18, 2019* – Datacolor®, a global leader in color management solutions, announced the launch of two new product bundles for photographers to manage their color workflow: SpyderX Capture Pro and SpyderX Studio. Both include the recently launched SpyderX color calibrator for monitors – the most accurate, fastest (4X faster) and easiest-to-use Spyder, ever.
> 
> *SpyderX Capture Pro* provides all the essentials needed to precisely manage color from image capture through editing, and includes:
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

